# Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?



## Nuck (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
könnte mir jemand weiter helfen, ich brauch den Namen von diesen Fisch.
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

Hi Nuck,

das ist ein kleines __ Rotauge, __ Plötze

MfG Frank


----------



## Nikolai (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

Hallo Frank,

ich befürchte da liegst Du falsch. Obwohl regional unterschiedlich, sind Rotaugen gewöhnlich schlanker und ihr Schuppenkleid ist feiner unterteilt.
Ich tippe hier auf einen __ Goldfisch im Jugendkleid.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Armatus (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

Sieht mir dafür zu hell aus Nikolai!

__ Karausche  ?


----------



## willi1954 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

Moin,

ich denke eher das ist ein Giebel. Ist ja mit der __ Karausche eng verwandt.


LG Willi


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

_Auf den ersten Blick_ muss ich mich Nikolai anschließen, bin allerdings auch nicht ganz sicher.

Es würde die Frage wesentlich erleichtern, wenn man wissen würde, woher du den Fisch hast? Zoohandlung...selbst gefangen aus einem Teich usw?

P.S: :willkommen im Forum!


----------



## Nuck (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

ich hab ihn so zusagen beim Teich sauber machen "gefunden" . ich hab ihn weder gefangen noch gekauft, das ist das komische. und ich wußte nich genau was es für einer ist.


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

Hattest Du vorher schon Fische im Teich?

Oder hattest Du in letzter Zeit neue Pflanzen in den Teich gesetzt (an dem der unscheinbare Laich dann bestimmt gehangen war).

Eine weitere Variante wäre noch die Verbreitung via Vogel...


----------



## Nuck (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

ja vorher hat ich auch schon Fische im Teich.
das stimmt, die Pflanzen oder Vogel Variante könnte möglich sein


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

Hi Nikolai,

schaut euch mal die Rückenflosse auf den 1. Foto an, schon mal nen __ Goldfisch, __ Karausche oder __ Giebel mit ner recht kurzen Rückenflosse gesehen., Die 3 haben wie Karpfen recht lange Rückenflossen.und auch die Schwanzflosse sind bei denen nicht so spitz ausgezogen/eingeschnitten.  Fürn Goldfisch hat der auch zu viel Schuppen, da kommt eher die Karausche hin
Die __ Plötze auf dem Foto im Lexikon war als Jungfisch vor 12-13 Jahren auch noch recht pummelig (noch lange nicht so gesteckt)

MfG Frank


----------



## Zacky (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

Hallo ihr alle...

schön, dass jemand mal dieses Thema aufgegriffen hat und auch sich jemand äußert. Ich habe einen ähnlichen Fisch und hatte bereits vor einiger Zeit schon mal gefragt, ob mir jemdand weiterhelfen könnte. Das war aber nix, denn ich habe keine Antworten erhalten. Ich versuche es hier nochmal und hänge ein Foto ran. Von oben ins Wasser geschaut sieht er total schwarz aus, von der Seite silber-glänzend wie auf dem Foto. 

Bitte helft mir bei der Identifizierung des Unbekannten.....!!!!!!:beten 

     

Auf dem 3. Bild sieht man ihn auch noch ein wenig. Der dunkle halt, da so neben den anderen!!!???


----------



## ScuLLi (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

das dürften Kois sein . 

lg


----------



## Armatus (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

jop ist ein Koi


----------



## Zacky (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

Hallo und Danke an euch zwei. Ich hatte es schon fast aufgegeben und hätte mich echt überraschen lassen, was aus ihm wird. Ich denke, es wäre jetzt vermessen, euch noch zu fragen, ob er eine Varietät vermuten lässt!? Dafür ist er bestimmt noch zu jung, oder!? Aber schon mal Danke, dass ich ihn zumindest als Koi einstufen kann.

: und danke


----------



## Armatus (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

Wenn überhaupt ein Ghost.


----------



## Tomhumpen (20. Mai 2011)

Moinsen,


Wenn es ein koi dieser Größe sein soll habe ich da denn die Barteln übersehen?? *Kopfkratz

Gruß Tom


----------



## SusiS. (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

Hallo,

ich hänge mich hier noch mal mit hinein, um mal neue Fischbilder einzustellen, vielleicht erkennt wer doch noch um welche Fische es sich handeln könnte. Zur Zeit gehen wir von Karauschen irgendwas aus. Klar, dass eine ist ein __ Schleierschwanz irgendwas, aber alle haben eine dunkle Farbe und sehen alle anders aus, besonders der etwas dickere im linken Bildrand und alle diese Fische haben bisher alle Winter überlebt. 

Der Fisch im Netz ist nicht tot, der ist mir zufällig beim Laub abfischen ins Netz gegangen und sofort holte Sohn die Kamera und machte dieses Foto und danach wurde der Fisch wieder ins Wasser entlassen, wo er in die Tiefe abtauchte


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

Hi Susi,

sind Goldfische in ihrere Naturfarbe (Karauschen haben u.a eine etwas anders geformte Rückenflosse, und "Schleierkarauschen" gibts noch keine) - der eine braune Goldie links hat jedenfalls einen __ Kometenschweif unter seinen Vorfahren. Der dicke Bauch bei dem "mopsigen" vorn ist mit Sicherheit auf nen Krankheitserreger/Bakterienbelastung zurückzuführen (sieht nach BWS -Bauchwassersucht aus)

MfG Frank


----------



## SusiS. (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

Hallo __ Knoblauchkröte,

danke  für deine Antwort 



> Der dicke Bauch bei dem "mopsigen" vorn ist mit Sicherheit auf nen Krankheitserreger/Bakterienbelastung zurückzuführen (sieht nach BWS -Bauchwassersucht aus)


Da der mopsige sehr mobil ist und immer bei den Anderen, nirgends nach Luft schnappt oder träge herumliegt, kann ich mir eine Krankheit kaum vorstellen. Vorstellen kann ich mir eher, dass es einer der Verfressenen ist, die nicht genug bekommen können 

Werde ihn trotzdem im Auge behalten, wie sich der Moppel so entwickelt.  

Vermehrt sich diese Art der ursprünglichen Goldfische gar nicht oder wird die Brut eher von den Anderen oder von den vorhandenen Koi gefressen ?

Gruß
SusiS.


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*



SusiS. schrieb:


> Da der mopsige sehr mobil ist und immer bei den Anderen, nirgends nach Luft schnappt oder träge herumliegt, kann ich mir eine Krankheit kaum vorstellen. Vorstellen kann ich mir eher, dass es einer der Verfressenen ist, die nicht genug bekommen können


Hallo Susi,
Es muss nicht unbedingt BWS sein, aber die Verformung ist unnatürlich...auch für einen verfressenen Kandidaten.... leider.


> Vermehrt sich diese Art der ursprünglichen Goldfische gar nicht oder wird die Brut eher von den Anderen oder von den vorhandenen Koi gefressen ?


Meist wird ein Großteil des Laichs aufgefressen.
Das was sich dann doch entwickelt, dass ist dem überlebenskampf im Teichausgesetzt...
Habe grad die Tage auch in der alten Teichschale den Nschwuchs entdeckt... dürften gut 50 (oder vielleicht mehr) Stecknadelgroße Goldi sein, die die Gegebenheiten nutzen unentdeckt zu wachsen...mal gucken wieviele es bis ins nächste Jahr schaffen... dieses jahr hatte ich 'nur' 2 große.
Wird für mich schwierig werden alle Bewohner umzusetzen...


----------



## SusiS. (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

Hallo Zermalmer,



> Es muss nicht unbedingt BWS sein, aber die Verformung ist unnatürlich...auch für einen verfressenen Kandidaten.... leider.



Und was soll ich nun mit dem Fisch machen ? 

Rausfangen und dann: zum TA bringen, killen oder was einfach abwarten ? Der Fisch ist munter, schwimmt mit den anderen herum, frisst normal....ich bin da ratlos was ich mit dem Fisch machen soll. So einfach killen will ich ihn auch nicht.......

Ratlose Grüße
SusiS.


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*



SusiS. schrieb:


> Und was soll ich nun mit dem Fisch machen ?


Hallo Susi,
Ich habe auch so einen Kandidaten...
Solange er frisst, mit den anderen schwimmt und sonst nicht auffällig ist, werde ich da auch nicht 'Hand anlegen'...bin ich auch nicht so der Typ für (auch mein Nickname vielleicht was anderes vemruten lässt  )

Habe die Tage einen TV Bericht gesehen auf VOX... da wurde ein Koi mit Bauchgeschwür operiert... das schlug mit gut 500euro zu Buche...

Selbst wenn der Preis dr Größe entsprechend wäre... ich glaube kaum das ich das Geld ausgeben würde.


----------



## SusiS. (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

Hallo Andreas,

die VOX-Sendungen sehe ich auch ab und an. Nur da handelt es sich um sehr, sehr teure Koi, da mag  so ein Betrag wohl angemessen sein ;-)

Bei Natur-Goldfischen sehe ich das eher etwas anders. Natürlich soll kein Fisch leiden, aber solange der Moppel munter ist und frisst und keine Auffälligkeiten zeigt, darf dieser in "seinem" Teich weiter seine Bahnen ziehen  

Gruß
SusiS.


----------



## SusiS. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

Hallo,

gestern dufte ich einen meiner größeren Fische irgendwas, tot aus dem Teich bergen. Verletzungen habe ich keine erkennen können, auch keine anderen Auffälligkeiten. sicher ist aber, es war einer von den größeren Fischen von denen aus dieser Gruppe jetzt nur noch einer da ist.

Kann es sein, dass die beiden Koi die sich auch im Teich aufhalten, die Fische bedrängen ? Ein Koi hat sich erheblich vergrößert, während der andere eher klein und scheu ist, schmeißt sich der Größere auch schon mal auf die anderen Fische, wenn es ums Futter geht.

Die Koi haben sich meiner Meinung nach gut eingelebt, schwimmen teils alleine und teils in der Gruppe mit den anderen. Nur ist mir aufgefallen oder anderes, muss natürlich nicht sein, dass es so aussieht, als hätte der größere Koi die Führung aller Fische übernommen, also der Goldfischähnlichen. Die kleineren Fische wie Bitterlinge und __ Gründling bilden eher eine andere Gruppe.

Ich bin da etwas ratlos, denn wenn der Koi die Fische bedrängt oder gar angreift, muss dieser uns verlassen und aus dem Freilandaquarium, ausziehen.

Was meint ihr dazu, gibt es so etwas oder kommt mir das nur so vor ?

Ach ja, also Salat essen meine nicht, aber auf Pusteblumen sind sie ganz wild 


Gruß
SusiS.


----------



## Nikolai (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

Hallo Susi,

dass Koi agressiv gegenüber anderen Fischen ist, habe ich noch nicht erlebt und auch noch nicht gehört.

Mich würde dein Freilandaquarium interessieren. Gibt es Bilder davon?

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## SusiS. (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Hallo Susi,
> 
> Mich würde dein Freilandaquarium interessieren. Gibt es Bilder davon?



Hallo Nikolai,

vom Teich allgemein mit und ohne Fische gibt es sicher Bilder und davon ganz viele, müsste ich hochladen. Vom Unterwasserteich gibt es keine, weil wir dafür keine Möglichkeit haben mit einer Unterwasserkamera Bilder zu machen, was die Fische so zwischen der __ Wasserpest so treiben und was sich  sonst noch so im Teich herumtreibt 

Gruß
SusiS.


----------



## SusiS. (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Fisch?*

Hallo,

hier mal ein paar Bilder wie unser Teich  so aussieht. Im Moment überwiegt als Teichumrandung wieder die Scharfgabe, mit allen möglichen Blumen gemischt. Im Teich haben wir __ Froschlöffel, 2 Riesenwasserrosen und dazu 3 Kleinere, __ Schilf, __ Wasserpest, Tannenwedel usw.  Im Wasser liegen 1 Tonrohr, und 2 Vasenhälften zum Unterschlupft für alle möglichen Tiere, Steine, Kies, alles mögliche was Fische so mögen


----------

